# Spurs look to trade McDyess, eye Thomas



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yahoo! Sports



> Spurs look to trade McDyess, eye Thomas
> By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say I saw this coming. McDyess was really starting to play well for the Spurs. However, a young front court of Blair-Thomas-Splitter to back up Timmy next year is just too good to pass up.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i hope we get thomas


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Richard Jefferson's contract, George Hill, and the rights to Tiago Splitter to Sacramento for Kevin Martin and Andres Nocioni. Makes sense for both teams: revitalizes an aging contender and gives an up-and-coming team two young pieces at positions they need to fill while getting rid of contracts that no longer make sense for them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> No.


Why no?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

A richard jefferson for kevin martin trade would be ace


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Why no?


Besides the fact that we'd be trading away our future, the numbers wouldn't work.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Besides the fact that we'd be trading away our future, the numbers wouldn't work.


The numbers work just fine. Martin can carry the load as the teams' top scorer, which the Spurs desperately need, and can be hidden defensively in Popovich's system. He'd be the youngest player in their core(unless you count Blair) and Nocioni can still contribute to a veteran contender. Neither Hill nor Splitter are likely to be all-stars at any point, so if you're planning on building around them it's going to be a dark decade coming up. If the Spurs aren't going to try to upgrade the roster now in order to hold onto role players they might as well shop Parker and Duncan for picks and prospects to jump-start the rebuilding, because otherwise they're just spinning their wheels the next two to three years.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bogg said:


> The numbers work just fine.


I completely skipped over Jefferson's name in your trade proposal. Those numbers will probably work. Still, I wouldn't trade away our future for something that still won't put us over the top.


----------

